# The Time Tunnel?



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Scratching my head over this for several decades, I can envision 2 different "Time Tunnel" kits in my mind's eye, and with Moebius having the liscense, this could become a reality in a couple of years. 

One is done in 1/24 scale, with Doug and Tony standing on a section of the tunnel itself, one "ring" in and maybe 3 or 5 "rings" behind them, with a head-on "POV"decal of the tunnel going straight back to infinity as the back wall of the tunnel. The television screen "projectors" could be sticking out between the last two "rings".

Another idea would be to make a 1/48 scale Time Tunnel complex, complete with 10 or so "rings" for the tunnel with a decal background as described above, with the computer consoles and chairs in front of it, the long computer bank and the "Hour Glass" emblem in the middle of the floor. This "complex" diorama could be populated by just Tony as he's running towards the tunnel OR with Gen. Kirk & Co. watching the tunnel, with a decal image of our 2 (deadly serious) heroes on the screen on the back wall of the tunnel.
If anybody has any other ideas, this might be a good place to air them. 

However, if kicking around ideas for this possible Time Tunnel kit is either deemed premature, beating a dead horse, not popular enough to warrent the expense of manufacturing, etc., then I invite our host/Moderator, Dave, to feel free to either lock it or relocate it to another area of HobbyTalk as he sees fit.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Even in 1/48 scale, the Tunnel (at 40' x 24' ) would be a big model. Just perfect for Moebius.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

It would be.....unless you tried to include all of this:










I remember the pilot episode showing a matte painting of a similar view and I always found it awe inspiring.

Bryan


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Gemini1999 said:


> It would be.....unless you tried to include all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this view is too ambitious... however, it is a good reference.

And the 1/48 option, I think, is the most feasable since is still a good scale (not too small, not too huge) and still can have a lot of elements from the Tunnel Room (computers, command consoles, the hourglass logo). And it could be also a good opportunity for the aftermarket people to make accesories (decals with images for the Tunnel, figures, etc.)

It could be wonderful!!!!! :thumbsup: And I commited myself to buy one as soon as it hit the stores. :wave: 

Please Dave and Moebius people!!!! Consider this as a good project, and there are still a lot of IA fans who will really appreciate the effort to make this model, that cound be a good diorama.


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_ ... *REALLY!!!!*


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I remember modelling a Time Tunnel complex many years ago using the various control panels and consoles you could get in toy sets in those days. The Tunnel itself was made of strips of coloured cardboard and the inside at the back was a "matte painting" of the remainder of the tunnel stretching into infinity. 

I've never seen that illustration before, looks fantastic, never thought the control area for it was suspended like that!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd love to see a model with the circular base, possibly the pedestal, and a bit of the tunnel running away. As has been mentioned here once or two thousand times, the Irwin Allen shows were just so sad. Amazing sets and effects, at least to start with, and then the producers just seemed to go out of their way to jump the shark as quickly as possible. Those power towers in the bg, that are supposed to be so Forbidden Planet huge - I remember at least one episode where someone ran behind the computer banks and into supposedly empty space and hid behind the tower miniatures. Sigh.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dont know, The show was pretty good ( my least favorite IA show however) But the tunnel itself seems kind of goofy. I just cant imagine how well a kit would sell. I wouldnt buy one...Ahhh well, to each his own I guess..


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

A kit like the J2, would be of intrest to anyone whos a flying saucer buff, even if they never saw Lost in Space. The same goes for the Robot and the Seaview, cool kits that people would find interesting because they can identify with the subject matter. Ie Robots and subs.I guess what I'm trying to say is, it will only appeal to hard core time tunnel fans. Its a just a long tube after all. People not familier with the show would look at it and say "What the heck is this supposed to be?" It just seems like a huge risk to take on something that would most likely be a shelf warmer..But maybe I'm crazy...Well, its well known that I'm crazy...maybe I'm just wrong LOL...


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I persobnally would hate to see precious tooling dollars go into a Time Tunnel kit. There are far too many cool sci-fi figure and vehicle kits that are begging to be done. Although I've bought just about everything Moebious has produced, I don't see me running out to purchase a Time Tunnel kit.

A Lincoln or Holland Tunnel kit maybe...


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Have to agree, I don't see a huge commercial market for TT. And I love the looks of that set. Wonder how many Lunar actually sold? Did they even get it into production? Of course, their pre-production photos are of an awful model so maybe that's not a fair indicator. 
Spindrift.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Here's some photo's of the Japanese kit.
Buc


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I agree.The show is great,but the Time Tunnel itself would be a so and so kit.If someone had the plans to build a good scale one,would it be so hard to scratch build one.Either existing styrene figures could be modify to represent the characters,or after market resin kits of figure could be bought to complement the diorama.Now a big well detailed B 9 Robot from Lost In Space,either in 1/6th or 1/4th scale would be great.Sure to be a pleaser with L.I.S. fans as well as with plain robots fans.I wonder if the price range would be the same as with Big Franky.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ohhh yea Baybay.... A large well detailed B9 robot would be high on my wish list.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Buc said:


> Here's some photo's of the Japanese kit.
> Buc


Well, someone tried the idea before. That means that is not really impossible.

However, as some people mentioned here, TT is not really a legendary show as LiS or VTBOTS or even LOTG and the lab itself has not so much appeal...

If someone has any idea where to get the Japanese model, please let me know... :wave:

I think we should focus with Moebius in the big Spindrift.... 


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I think a Time Tunnel Kit would sell Fine for Moebius.

Time Tunnel has it's own select group of Fans just as the other Irwin Allen Shows.It's simply another case of "Out of sight,Out of Mind"..I am sure that the same Baby boomer modelers/Collectors who have bought the other Irwin Allen Kits would Pick up a Time Tunnel.

..But that is just my Opinion..., Although the good folks at Moebius filter through the "Opinions" Here, They have the good sense, "BUSINESS" sense, Of doing the Right Kits:thumbsup:...And the way they want to

I remember the "Opinions" about the size of the 39" Seaview..It's too big..it will never sell..Then the same group didn't want the Flying sub to be the size it is.._It won't fit on my shelf ETC..._

*I applaud Moebius:thumbsup:...If they Put out the Time Tunnel, this Irwin Allen Geek will buy one:hat:*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm only working part time and _I'd_ buy one....it would be a hoot to have the tunnel on my shelf...

Steve


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

beatlepaul said:


> I think a Time Tunnel Kit would sell Fine for Moebius.
> 
> Time Tunnel has it's own select group of Fans just as the other Irwin Allen Shows.It's simply another case of "Out of sight,Out of Mind"..I am sure that the same Baby boomer modelers/Collectors who have bought the other Irwin Allen Kits would Pick up a Time Tunnel.
> 
> ...


I could sound contradictory... two previous notes and two different opinions... it is because I like the idea, and I will buy one if Moebius make it (that is why I asked about the Japanese model). 

But on the other hand I try to think in the business point of view, and I do not know how many TT fans we are so we can make a model of the Tunnel lab profitable for Moebius. All their models have been succesful, that is a very good sign that they know the modelers likes and dislikes very well. 

I share your point, Paul, and I really want the TT lab, but :freak:

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

For those that want one I'm glad that Moebius is considering it. As for myself I'll run right out to not buy one. Never got into the show originally and tried again a couple of years ago and discovered that I still couldn't see the attraction.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think it's like, once you see the kit/build up you'll just go get one...lol

Lots of negative nellys on this thread,.but they posted...

Most of the Moebius stuff stops me in my tracks...I see it, I buy it...

Steve


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

My vote for the Time Tunnel is: AYE!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Best regards,


Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Doesn't THAT tunnel go on forever? Like WHERE can I display THAT MODEL?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been hoping for a Time Tunnel model kit for a LONG time. As I mentioned in the other thread- when the show was first on I flattened a coffee can with the bottom cut out and dressed it in Black and White construction paper trying to make one of my own.
I don't even need the floor for it- just the Tunnel, main consoles and the traditional side computer banks would do it for me- I can make a round display base with a Operation Tick-Tick symbol in the middle.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starseeker said:


> I'd love to see a model with the circular base, possibly the pedestal, and a bit of the tunnel running away. As has been mentioned here once or two thousand times, the Irwin Allen shows were just so sad. Amazing sets and effects, at least to start with, and then the producers just seemed to go out of their way to jump the shark as quickly as possible. Those power towers in the bg, that are supposed to be so Forbidden Planet huge - I remember at least one episode where someone ran behind the computer banks and into supposedly empty space and hid behind the tower miniatures. Sigh.


This is the thing that always made me sad, and I think othere are agreeing. So much potential, so much 'gee whiz gosh wow' in the conception (Tic-Toc was HUGE, I mean insane huge, and they implied that THOUSANDS of people were living there, totally disconnected from the outside world!) and it all gets tossed away. I mean, I can see that, nobody is going to want to watch a TV series about life in a secret underground arcology (sp?)....

anyway, if there was a kit I think I'd like to see a real, old school Aurora approach. You do the floor, the main banks of computers, the consoles, and the first two or three 'rings' of the Tunnel. And figures, probably a dozen or so. In other words, the 'primary' set.

BTW, thank you again for the peek at blueprints! If only there was some way to make all those available...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Time Tunnel??*

I have all of Moebius' Irwin Allen kits,and Polar Lights LIS,Spindrift and an aurora flying sub,and look forward to a new J2 from Moebius,but I have little interest in a Time Tunnel kit at all. That show did not have many cool vehicles in it, so I never watched it much. I;de rather have a LIS first season Laser Pistol in 1:1 scale.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd definately buy a well-done (ie. Moebius style!!) LIS Robot B-9 in *1/6 *scale!!
Probably at least 2, if not a couple more!
I have a massive 1/6 scale collection, and the Robot would be a must have.
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Should we put on a voting thread for a big L.I.S. B 9 Robot.Let's see how many modelers would want one from either 1/6th scale,up to 1/4 scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I personally would like toi see an accurate B-9 Robot (the Aurora kit was OK but not very accurate IMO).
I do not have room for a giant kit to display- I would rather have one the same size as the origianl but with true proportions and detail.

How about starting a new thread about the B-9 Robot? This one is about the Time Tunnel kit and the B-9 posts seem to be trying to talk Moebius into dumping the Time Tunnel kit for a B-9 kit instead.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hence one reason I started a "Moebius Time Tunnel" thread. Now somebody can feel free to start a "Moebius B-9 robot" thread, and carry on the conversation.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Doesn't THAT tunnel go on forever? Like WHERE can I display THAT MODEL?


Inside your full-scale TARDIS, of course!


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Y3a said:


> Doesn't THAT tunnel go on forever? Like WHERE can I display THAT MODEL?


Use two mirrors, one a one way (the front) and a regular one on the last ring and the reflection will make look like it goes on forever.

Much like those Infinity Lights.

Vindi


----------



## stunttunneler (May 8, 2009)

That is one awesome idea for a forever tunnel with the mirrors! Damn.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree! Thanks, Vindi, and welcome to HobbyTalk!


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Your welcome guys.

I got some decent creative ideas, but lack the skill to get some of them done...not to mention the funds.

But I have been reading and watching what you guys do and I am AMAZED at the skill of the modelers here.

Vindi


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Steve H said:


> This is the thing that always made me sad, and I think othere are agreeing. So much potential, so much 'gee whiz gosh wow' in the conception (Tic-Toc was HUGE, I mean insane huge, and they implied that THOUSANDS of people were living there, totally disconnected from the outside world!) and it all gets tossed away. I mean, I can see that, nobody is going to want to watch a TV series about life in a secret underground arcology (sp?)....
> 
> *anyway, if there was a kit I think I'd like to see a real, old school Aurora approach. You do the floor, the main banks of computers, the consoles, and the first two or three 'rings' of the Tunnel. And figures, probably a dozen or so. In other words, the 'primary' set.*
> 
> BTW, thank you again for the peek at blueprints! If only there was some way to make all those available...


That is the approach I would like to see as well. I would definitely be interested in a TT kit! I got so excited about it I went out and bought the two DVD sets :freak:


----------

